# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Cầu ngói Thanh Toàn - Du lịch Huế

## thietht

Cầu ngói Thanh Toàn là chiếc cầu vồng bằng gỗ bắc qua một con mương làng Thanh Toàn, thuộc xã Thuỷ Thanh, huyện Hương Thuỷ, tỉnh Thừa Thiên - Huế, cách thành phố Huế khoảng 8 km. Đây là chiếc cầu gỗ được xếp vào loại hiếm và có giá trị nghệ thuật cao nhất trong các loại cầu cổ ở Việt Nam. Cầu được Bộ Văn hoá cấp bằng công nhận là Di tích cấp quốc gia theo Quyết định số 575QÐ/VH ngày 14 tháng 7 năm 1990.



Cầu ngói Thanh Toàn được xây dựng theo lối "thượng gia hạ kiều" (trên nhà, dưới cầu). Cầu dài 43 thước mộc (18,75m), rộng 14 thước mộc (5,82m), chia làm 7 gian, hai bên thân cầu có hai dãy bục gỗ và lan can để ngồi tựa lưng. Trên cầu có mái che, lợp ngói lưu ly. Cầu đầu tiên được xây dựng cách đây hơn hai thế kỷ đã bao lần bị gió bão, lụt lội và chiến tranh tàn phá. Tuy nhiên, sau các lần hư hỏng, nhân dân xã đều chung nhau tu sửa, tôn tạo và gìn giữ.

Cầu đã được trùng tu, sửa chữa vào các năm 1847, 1906, 1956, 1971. Qua các lần tu sửa, chất liệu gốc của cầu ngói đã có thay đổi như trụ cầu bằng gỗ lim được thay bằng gạch và xi măng, kích thước thu hẹp chiều dài còn 16,85m và rộng là 4,63m



Vào thế kỷ 16, trong số những di dân từ Thanh Hoá theo chúa Nguyễn Hoàng vào Thuận Hoá, có 12 vị tộc trưởng đã dừng chân lập nghiệp ở đây tạo nên 12 họ khai canh của làng Thanh Toàn[3].

Cầu được ghi nhận xây vào năm 1776, do một người cháu gái thuộc thế hệ thứ sáu của họ Trần là bà Trần Thị Ðạo đã cúng tiền cho làng xây dựng, để dân làng qua lại được thuận tiện và là nơi cho lữ khách cùng người tha phương tạm dừng chân lỡ bước.

Bà Trần Thị Ðạo là vợ một vị quan cao cấp dưới triều vua Lê Hiển Tông nhưng không có con. Để cầu tự, bà dùng tiền của mình để làm phúc cho dân làng, cho xứ. Bà được dân làng tôn sùng, thờ phụng. Năm 1776, vua Lê Hiển Tông đã ban sắc khen ngợi bà Trần Thị Ðạo và miễn cho làng nhiều loại sưu dịch để họ nhớ đến công ơn và noi theo tấm gương tốt của bà. Trong tờ sắc, có đoạn viết rằng: "Bà Trần Thị Ðạo sinh quán tại làng Thanh Toàn...là người có đức hạnh. Cuộc sống của bà làm cho người người ngưỡng mộ mọi mặt. Bà là người đáng khen ngợi hơn ai hết. Bà đã làm cho làng được ban những ân huệ mà người ta sẽ ghi nhớ mãi..."

Năm 1925, vua Khải Ðịnh cũng ban sắc phong trần cho bà là Dực Bảo Trung Hưng Linh phò và lệnh cho dân lập bàn thờ ngay trên cầu để thờ cúng bà.


*Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo* tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Oa cây cầu qua hồ Sen nhìn đẹp thật

----------


## anhduc83

Ở Việt Nam không có nhiều Cầu Ngói, mình biết ở Nam ĐỊnh cũng có 1 cái đó...

----------


## dung89

Nơi đây chỉ có 1 cây cầu thôi à

----------

